# This woman is an idiot!



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: 
http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/mal...ot-to-get-them/

see what you think....
I don't know.... she just got me going. This article was mean.
I found it searching for where to buy a Maden Brush.

By the by... where do you find maden brushes.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG! Not only was the piece poorly written, she hasn't a clue about Maltese. :wacko1: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Picky eaters? She hasn't met my Lady!  

I got my Madan brush right here from Cindy Fern-King. She is much cheaper than Lainee. You will love this brush! It beats the Chris Christensen brushes hands down.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...68&hl=madan


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1:
> http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/mal...ot-to-get-them/
> 
> see what you think....
> ...


"Maltese is one of the rare dogs that are bred to do nothing. Yes, nothing! While the huskies are dashing out in the snow storms, ridgebacks fighting lions, yorkies chasing rats, Cavalier kings attracting fleas from their human owners etc etc….malteses are bred to enjoy life by staying onto a human’s lap doing nothing!"

WHAT! IS SHE SERIOUS?! BRED FOR ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!?! I'm sorry, but how many PET owners in the world actually use their dogs to do what they're bred for?? I don't see people with Yorkies telling them to chase after rats!! I don't think Britney Spears got her Yorkie thinking, "Oh, I need something to keep the rats away from my house, let's buy a yorkie! and since I want her looking pretty while she chases after all those filthy rats, I'll put bows in her hair!" NO! People call rodent specialists for that! Pets are bred to be pets, maltese are bred to be wonderful pets and if that means they like sitting on their owners lap and bringing joy into their owners' lives then that's all that you could ask for! Well of course people who want to herd sheep or something will have reasons to not get a maltese, but for pet owners to stay away from maltese because they are spoiled brats and bred for absolutely nothing is absolutely ridiculous. 

AND if they're so terrible with all their pink skin and delicate features that they'll die any minute once they stop sleeping on their fancy expensive beds, as she says, why do they have one of the longest dog life spans?? 

I wonder what SHE was bred for, to write absolutely ridiulous posts like this??


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1:
> http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/mal...ot-to-get-them/
> 
> see what you think....
> ...


 :new_shocked: I don't even know what to say about that!!! :smstarz: :smpullhair: :smmadder:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK here is my "comment"...

I really would love to know where you got all your “facts”. Clearly if you have so much against a Maltese, you don’t need one. I feel any person with a Maltese that got that Maltese because they did their research and knew what taking care of one means, would tell you, they would NEVER have another day without their Maltese in their life. Being a source of comfort to your owner or care taker is “nothing” ???? THINK again! Think enlighted. I can promise you many many Maltese lovers to not feel “cheated” one little bit.


BROTHER!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wellllll......my first reaction was to be irked and irked BIG TIME. 

But then my 2nd reaction was to think "So what!". The truth is that the last thing on earth that any of us need is for maltese to become a super popular breed. That would lead to even more bad breeding practices than we have now.....and we already have too many of those. Years ago when I was searching for a dog, I went to a dog show and ruled out the maltese because of the long hair. It never occurred to me that they could be in a puppy cut and still have the same great personalities. Frankly I think this is one of the best kept secrets of our breed and I hope that it never becomes well known.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Wellllll......my first reaction was to be irked and irked BIG TIME.
> 
> But then my 2nd reaction was to think "So what!". The truth is that the last thing on earth that any of us need is for maltese to become a super popular breed. That would lead to even more bad breeding practices than we have now.....and we already have too many of those. Years ago when I was searching for a dog, I went to a dog show and ruled out the maltese because of the long hair. It never occurred to me that they could be in a puppy cut and still have the same great personalities. Frankly I think this is one of the best kept secrets of our breed and I hope that it never becomes well known.[/B]


Susan, I agree with you. You know, surprisingly the article didn't bother me. I sort of read it as a warning to perhaps weed out all the people who think they want a "cool" little dog like the celebs have. It came across to me as trying to find the negatives of a Maltese to discourage people from getting one. Some people may not realize the care involved with these little guys and get them and then realize they don't have time for them. Maybe this will help discourage those folks to begin with.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Wellllll......my first reaction was to be irked and irked BIG TIME.
> 
> But then my 2nd reaction was to think "So what!". The truth is that the last thing on earth that any of us need is for maltese to become a super popular breed. That would lead to even more bad breeding practices than we have now.....and we already have too many of those. Years ago when I was searching for a dog, I went to a dog show and ruled out the maltese because of the long hair. It never occurred to me that they could be in a puppy cut and still have the same great personalities. Frankly I think this is one of the best kept secrets of our breed and I hope that it never becomes well known.[/B]


Susan, I agree with you. You know, surprisingly the article didn't bother me. I sort of read it as a warning to perhaps weed out all the people who think they want a "cool" little dog like the celebs have. It came across to me as trying to find the negatives of a Maltese to discourage people from getting one. Some people may not realize the care involved with these little guys and get them and then realize they don't have time for them. Maybe this will help discourage those folks to begin with.

The writer is in Singapore so maybe that is why the writing style in English is a little stilted.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Wellllll......my first reaction was to be irked and irked BIG TIME.
> 
> But then my 2nd reaction was to think "So what!". The truth is that the last thing on earth that any of us need is for maltese to become a super popular breed. That would lead to even more bad breeding practices than we have now.....and we already have too many of those. Years ago when I was searching for a dog, I went to a dog show and ruled out the maltese because of the long hair. It never occurred to me that they could be in a puppy cut and still have the same great personalities. Frankly I think this is one of the best kept secrets of our breed and I hope that it never becomes well known.[/B]



I feel the same way. We don't want the breed to become so popular that they get grossly overbred for profit... that their look, size and temperment is changed.

It's kind of like when people tell me they go to different beach.....I just say "that's nice" - cause we really don't need more traffic in the summer!!!!! How do u like that analogy?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Susan and Sher. The article didn't really offend me because those of us who have Maltese know their "real" qualities. I can see where she was warning about skin sensitivity although Sassy has never had any skin problems. We would not want people to acquire Malts thinking they are "outside" dogs. Eeeeekkkkk! I think the point the lady was trying to get across is that Maltese require special care and this is not a breed to be taken lightly.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

By: Melanie on February 27, 2008 
at 4:53 am


I really would love to know where you got all your “facts”. Clearly if you have so much against a Maltese, you don’t need one. I feel any person with a Maltese that got that Maltese because they did their research and knew what taking care of one means, would tell you, they would NEVER have another day without their Maltese in their life. Being a source of comfort to your owner or care taker is “nothing” ???? THINK again! Think enlighted. I can promise you many many Maltese lovers to not feel “cheated” one little bit.


*DID YOU SEE HER RESPONSE?!* :shocked: 

By: malsam on February 27, 2008 
at 7:59 am


may I ask which part of the world are you currently staying in? And do you have any idea what sort of malteses and the kind of maltese looks that the local malteses are like nowadays?

I’m glad that you are a maltese lover (if you are). Quoting books and internet sources doesn’t make you a maltese expert overnight. Encouraging people to join you and concealing the fact that the breed is free of trouble doesn’t make it any easier for owners as well as the breed.

In our local climate, it is not easy to maintain their coats in high humid condition…and take a look at our local shelters how many malteses are thrown away by their disappointed owners who cannot achieve that kind of look, hair quality and get rid of those irritating tear stains.

The article is merely a reality wake-up call for those who have unrealistic hopes that their malteses will automatically be looking like the photographs they see portraying show dogs.

And may I ask which part of my post did you not agree to and what “facts” are you referring?

If you are talking about the benefits of a dog in general such as comforting, companionship….I think all dog breeds or even other pets can serve the same purpose….unless of course you mean only the maltese breed gives this special mention.

Nevertheless, if you have the impression that I’m diminishing the maltese breed, then I think you got the wrong idea….the only message I’m trying to convey here is - if you love the breed, please be willing to invest the appropriate time, effort, money and care. If you are not, please don’t get 1. And when it don’t look as good as your expectation and gives you a lot of troubles that you are not prepared to face, don’t throw it away.

Be realistic.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

thats SOME article... All i have to say is... EVERY breed has their issues... i dont believe there is ONE PERFECT breed out there... they ALL have associated health issues, etc... we might as well write a post about EACH BREED.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Malteses? I thought the plural of Maltese was Maltese. I would never say "I have 3 Malteses".


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I really just don't know what to think about this article. It first offended me,too, but I think I tend to agree with others here that high popularity would only damage the breed. I knew that max was going to be a high maintence dog, and I love him that way. I told alot, "What good is a dog that can't protect you?" and I just tell them I want him for a companion. I don't need a dog to protect me. I enjoy brushing him and taking care of his coat. I have only had max for a little over a month and already I could not imagine my life without him. It does take a certain kind of person to care for a maltese, we can all just be greatful that we are that certain kind of people.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Malteses? I thought the plural of Maltese was Maltese. I would never say "I have 3 Malteses".[/B]



:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Malteses? I thought the plural of Maltese was Maltese. I would never say "I have 3 Malteses".[/B]



....and she's an expert??? :smrofl:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

_At the end of the day you will wonder, why would I want to keep a maltese if I have to go through so much work….well, like what most of us did, got cheated because of that sweet temperament and looks!_

Cheated !!!!!!!! Who feels cheated after getting a maltese????!! I just want more Maltese after getting Beowulf. This lady is rude and I would put in the catagory of people who do not do their research before getting a dog. I knew that Beowulf would be high maintance before I got him, and I don't care. If anything I am surprised by how much joy he brings me I don't veven realize or care about all the brushing I do, it is a small price to pay for such a loving bundle of joy. This lady is RUDE!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> _At the end of the day you will wonder, why would I want to keep a maltese if I have to go through so much work….well, like what most of us did, got cheated because of that sweet temperament and looks!_
> 
> Cheated !!!!!!!! Who feels cheated after getting a maltese????!! I just want more Maltese after getting Beowulf. This lady is rude and I would put in the catagory of people who do not do their research before getting a dog. I knew that Beowulf would be high maintance before I got him, and I don't care. If anything I am surprised by how much joy he brings me I don't veven realize or care about all the brushing I do, it is a small price to pay for such a loving bundle of joy. This lady is RUDE!!!!!![/B]


My feelings exactly. 

I feel in my comment I was clearly a Maltese lover and said a person that did their research, NOT someone that just saw one and got one. She is trying to read something between the lines in what I posted and I had nothing between the lines.

Malteses? Ok then, she knows it all, NOT!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> By: Melanie on February 27, 2008
> at 4:53 am
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA nope I had not gone back, because I just don't care what she thinks. Her comment about Maltese being bred for "nothing" really said it all for me.

OH well,
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you see the one she wrote entitled 'I Hate My Dogs"!!! Well, that says it all to me! Her "article" pissed me off! She certainly doesn't deserve a Maltese and God Bless and have mercy on the one(s) that she has had in her possession! What an ignorant bitch! :angry: 

Yeah, I get how you can just laugh her off as ignorant and go on and not get mad, but really, she's insulted my baby!!! And my late, last baby! It's all I can do not to post back on her site, but I am going to lose that URL RIGHT NOW!!!!

:wacko1: 

Cyndi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where she is from? She keeps referring to a different climate where there are ticks 365 days a year. Is she in Florida, Africa or some Carribean Island? Just curious. I sure wish I knew where those shelters are that have so many Maltese.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535915
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand. Oh well......she's a Jacka** anyway so why bother. :wacko1:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

This is her latest post... 


*From the way you people write, I know you pals do not encounter the same problem that we do. The blog was written for tropical countries dog owners which we have a lot issues that people living in the north or south do not encounter. In fact, a lot of the illness and things you people do are very different from us also.

In our shelters, many malteses are thrown away simply because they are at their odd sizes and having funny types of hair cut and skin problems.

Do you know that our maltese can be as big as a beagle? Do you know that our malteses have double coat? Do you know we have malteses that have 3 different types of coats even if its single layer? That is the problems we are experiencing here.

Our malteses are in all sorts of sizes in such a way that a normal standard size maltese found in other countries are called “mini maltese” here simply because most of our “normal size” malteses are 11″ up and weights 9-11 lbs.

Also there are a lot of malteses that are not white in this part of the world. They are either red, yellow or with brown patches. And all these are due to the environmental issues, lack of the knowledge on how to properly care for 1 as well as the lack of good quality pups from good breeders. In fact, we do not have the help of any breeders at all to teach us how to prevent and take care of our malteses properly.

We are at a stage whereby people keep buying malteses, end up with a giant size 1, failure to address to the coat issue, do not and cannot afford the time to keep the dog properly, end up all thrown out making it worst. Most maltese wana-get owners are mesmerised by the silky white coated little dogs but all they get is giant size, skin diseases loaded and tear staining dogs!*

Obviously they are not getting from reputable breeders!! Red and yellow maltese? Is that possible if they are a pure bred? Maybe that is why they are having so many problems with skin and coat, they are bred with other breeds.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Does anyone know where she is from? She keeps referring to a different climate where there are ticks 365 days a year. Is she in Florida, Africa or some Carribean Island? Just curious. I sure wish I knew where those shelters are that have so many Maltese.[/B]


She refers to SG, which is Singapore. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning Auntie! and cute as pie Moxie!! 

Auntie this woman is a NUT JOB! she needs to take a chill pill and relax.... 

Mia says HI to both you and Moxie, and she is still confused as to why she was not allowed into Glamour Magazine..LOL...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After reading this -- I just wonder what this woman has been SMOKING????? :wacko1: :wacko1: 

Also -- do you really think she's even met a Maltese??? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

How sad.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Also -- do you really think she's even met a Maltese??? :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


Obviously, not one of ours! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bred to do nothing?!?!?! That was HARSH! I would never say that about ANY breed. She is a wack-o :angry:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is that name popular? I know someone on a different forum with the same screen name. If it's the same person then I am really shocked!!! I left her a comment a few days ago but I guess she didn't like it because it was deleted!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Maggie, I think you might be right. I was browsing through SM threads about Madan CC brushes and saw a thread posted by a Malsam member on SM who also uses that site too. Hey I can be totally wrong and if I am I apologize!!! The sm member knew too much about the breed and I doubt it is the same person.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I dunno about that lady but it does not matter what tiny breed we have . . .I think we all practically get them for one reason alone . . .companionship! I have 2 yorkies and heck I will not have them chasintg after rats :bysmilie:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Wellllll......my first reaction was to be irked and irked BIG TIME.
> 
> But then my 2nd reaction was to think "So what!". The truth is that the last thing on earth that any of us need is for maltese to become a super popular breed. That would lead to even more bad breeding practices than we have now.....and we already have too many of those. Years ago when I was searching for a dog, I went to a dog show and ruled out the maltese because of the long hair. It never occurred to me that they could be in a puppy cut and still have the same great personalities. Frankly I think this is one of the best kept secrets of our breed and I hope that it never becomes well known.[/B]


I agree with you completely!

Chris


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

the nerve :smmadder:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

The first time I read it, I thought what a b#$%@! Then, I took a long break from even looking at this thread. And I have reminded myself that as much as I love my maltese, I know that there are others who don't. They are entitled to their opinions, regardless of right or wrong. I think those that have posted comments to her have done a good job. But I know that I wouldn't be able to civilly post because I am passionate about my malts.

So, let's try to keep in mind, it takes all kinds to make the world go round...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That article was written by one of our members. :smilie_tischkante: http://malsam.wordpress.com/category/canine-commentary/ http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...9&hl=malsam What amazes me is that he/she comes on here to review grooming products???? And critizes the Maltese breed?? :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I'm sorry this just irks me.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> That article was written by one of our members. :smilie_tischkante: http://malsam.wordpress.com/category/canine-commentary/ http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...9&hl=malsam What amazes me is that he/she comes on here to review grooming products???? And critizes the Maltese breed?? :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I'm sorry this just irks me.[/B]



It is the same person? How can you tell?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Look at the site what she/he talks about and she/he has SM as a link. She/he is into grooming.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Then I'm sure she has enjoyed reading this thread...LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go post #9 http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry481836


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :angry:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:shocked: :smmadder: :smmadder:

Oops, double post.. but I'll keep my faces! 

:smmadder:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

"Maltese is one of the rare dogs that are bred to do nothing. Yes, nothing! While the huskies are dashing out in the snow storms, ridgebacks fighting lions, yorkies chasing rats, Cavalier kings attracting fleas from their human owners etc etc….malteses are bred to enjoy life by staying onto a human’s lap doing nothing!"


Sounds like the k-9 equivelent to paris Hilton to me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It really might be a cultural thing, just like why maltese are the most dumped breed in australia. We have great representations of our breed in this country (US) but it may not be the same elsewhere. Her opinions are flawed though, I do agree but she might have some basis for feeling the way she does. I am not taking 'her' side of this because I couldn't disagree more with her opinions but I have feeling this is a cultural issue rather than a personal attack against our favorite breed :brownbag:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> It really might be a cultural thing, just like why maltese are the most dumped breed in australia. We have great representations of our breed in this country (US) but it may not be the same elsewhere. Her opinions are flawed though, I do agree but she might have some basis for feeling the way she does. I am not taking 'her' side of this because I couldn't disagree more with her opinions but I have feeling this is a cultural issue rather than a personal attack against our favorite breed :brownbag:[/B]


Very good point


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree it can be a different culture but why come to a Maltese site?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Here you go post #9 http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry481836[/B]


It is the same perso!...How does she come to have so many maltese and insult the breed like she does? ..Cultural or not...It's just plain strange!
And i found that blog insulting to anyone with a Maltese.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Ummm....her two white dogs do not appear to be maltese. They look like white poms to me.

Am I wrong???

http://malsam.wordpress.com/


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Ummm....her two white dogs do not appear to be maltese. They look like white poms to me.
> 
> Am I wrong???
> 
> http://malsam.wordpress.com/[/B]



She must have toher kinds of dogs than a maltese. I don't think she calls those dogs pictured her maltese. They aren't. However she does have a corner of a maltese showing on her intro page.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, she can't be much of an "expert" if she doesn't even own the breed! Hmmph! I do like the Pet Top she has on her site. I might just have to pick up one of those .


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

She has Samoyed's and Maltese. Read this:malsam :wacko1: I don't get it...She says these 2 breeds are the best, but then she also wrote the other article???


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

WTF...... ugh this lady is Stupid..........


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This gal has every right to voice her opinions.

She is not stating these remarks on SM. 

Seems she is in a country, many of us are not familiar with.

Let's let it go. She is a member here, and from what I've seen, she is simply 
searching for information on grooming.

I honestly do not believe she deserves the names she has been called.


----------

